
Telecommuting Has Changed Real Estate - ishikawa
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/realestate/how-telecommuting-has-changed-real-estate.html
======
viraptor
> 13 percent worked at home full time.

That was really surprising for me. Maybe it's that area's unique situation. I
know quite a few people working remotely, but for an overall number, I
wouldn't guess above 5%. It's great that the number's raising.

~~~
thorwasdfasdf
>> John Burns Real Estate Consulting, a firm with offices across the country,
found that roughly 30 percent worked at home between one and four days a week;
13 percent worked at home full time.

That's very surprising. My knee jerk reaction was, there's no way that 13% of
the working population with degrees is working from home. Anecdotally, I only
hear of very few people working from home.

But, then I check the statistics for Remote job posting (from stackoverflow)
on
[https://skilldime.com/app.php?PieChart2=Remote](https://skilldime.com/app.php?PieChart2=Remote)
and found that 846 out of 7591 job postings (roughly 11%) were fully Remote.
and another 469 (~5%) were onsite+limited remote. And, even more impressive is
the fact that those remote jobs don't pay less than the same jobs in most
cities.

